# Never Hilary, Never Trump... who would you chose?



## justified (Jul 31, 2018)

Since everyone has something to complain about, how about someone we can all agree on... or can we?

I like Mitch Landrieu. Some will say he's ineffective because he couldn't solve the water issues in New Orleans, but those issues have been there forever. 

Mit Romney now looks like a saint.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

justified said:


> Since everyone has something to complain about, how about someone we can all agree on... or can we?
> 
> I like Mitch Landrieu. Some will say he's ineffective because he couldn't solve the water issues in New Orleans, but those issues have been there forever.
> 
> Mit Romney now looks like a saint.


Just another lib kook, like you.
*Mitch Landrieu’s Speech on the Removal of Confederate ...*
https://*www.nytimes.com*/2017/05/23/opinion/*mitch-landrieus-speech*...
May 23, 2017 · This is the full text of the remarks delivered last week by the mayor of New Orleans, *Mitch* Landrieu, upon his removal of the last of the city’s several Confederate monuments


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just another lib kook, like you.
> *Mitch Landrieu’s Speech on the Removal of Confederate ...*
> https://*www.nytimes.com*/2017/05/23/opinion/*mitch-landrieus-speech*...
> May 23, 2017 · This is the full text of the remarks delivered last week by the mayor of New Orleans, *Mitch* Landrieu, upon his removal of the last of the city’s several Confederate monuments


Which parts of Landrieu's speech do you disagree with?  CNN made it easy for you to answer by pulling out 12 pieces of the speech for discussion --

1. "There is a difference between remembrance of history and reverence of it."
2. "These statues are not just stone and metal. They are not just innocent remembrances of a benign history. These monuments purposefully celebrate a fictional, sanitized Confederacy; ignoring the death, ignoring the enslavement, and the terror that it actually stood for."
3. "They were erected purposefully to send a strong message to all who walked in their shadows about who was still in charge in this city. "
4. "So I am not judging anybody, I am not judging people. We all take our own journey on race."
5. "I knew that taking down the monuments was going to be tough, but you elected me to do the right thing, not the easy thing, and this is what that looks like."
6. "This is, however, about showing the whole world that we as a city and as a people are able to acknowledge, understand, reconcile and most importantly, choose a better future for ourselves making straight what has been crooked and making right what was wrong."
7. "It is an affront to our present, and it is a bad prescription for our future. History cannot be changed. It cannot be moved like a statue. What is done is done."
8. "Centuries-old wounds are still raw because they never healed right in the first place. Here is the essential truth. We are better together than we are apart."
9. "If we take these statues down and don't change to become a more open and inclusive society this would have all been in vain."
10. "We have not erased history; we are becoming part of the city's history by righting the wrong image these monuments represent and crafting a better, more complete future for all our children and for future generations."
11."Instead of revering a four-year brief historical aberration that was called the Confederacy we can celebrate all 300 years of our rich, diverse history as a place named New Orleans and set the tone for the next 300 years."
12. "The Confederacy was on the wrong side of history and humanity. It sought to tear apart our nation and subjugate our fellow Americans to slavery. This is the history we should never forget and one that we should never again put on a pedestal to be revered."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Which parts of Landrieu's speech do you disagree with?  CNN made it easy for you to answer by pulling out 12 pieces of the speech for discussion --
> 
> 1. "There is a difference between remembrance of history and reverence of it."
> 2. "These statues are not just stone and metal. They are not just innocent remembrances of a benign history. These monuments purposefully celebrate a fictional, sanitized Confederacy; ignoring the death, ignoring the enslavement, and the terror that it actually stood for."
> ...


All of it.
I wonder when Yale will change it's name.


----------



## justified (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just another lib kook, like you.
> *Mitch Landrieu’s Speech on the Removal of Confederate ...*
> https://*www.nytimes.com*/2017/05/23/opinion/*mitch-landrieus-speech*...
> May 23, 2017 · This is the full text of the remarks delivered last week by the mayor of New Orleans, *Mitch* Landrieu, upon his removal of the last of the city’s several Confederate monuments


As expected. No ideas, just trolling.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2018)

When do we tear down the Jefferson Memorial?
What about the Washington Monument & the city that bears his name?


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2018)

justified said:


> Since everyone has something to complain about, how about someone we can all agree on... or can we?
> 
> I like Mitch Landrieu. Some will say he's ineffective because he couldn't solve the water issues in New Orleans, but those issues have been there forever.
> 
> Mit Romney now looks like a saint.



*You're not the brightest apple rotting in the dirt are you......*

*I won.*

*Apparently you lost and are STILL bitter....." Pick " a another tree Justafriedbrain.*


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Which parts of Landrieu's speech do you disagree with?  CNN made it easy for you to answer by pulling out 12 pieces of the speech for discussion --
> 
> 1. "There is a difference between remembrance of history and reverence of it."
> 2. "These statues are not just stone and metal. They are not just innocent remembrances of a benign history. These monuments purposefully celebrate a fictional, sanitized Confederacy; ignoring the death, ignoring the enslavement, and the terror that it actually stood for."
> ...



*Democrat = Confederacy*

*I want those statues up to remind EVERYONE where the Democratic Party *
*came from......In other words their " ROOTS " !!!*


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All of it.
> I wonder when Yale will change it's name.


You disagree with "The Confederacy was on the wrong side of history and humanity. It sought to tear apart our nation and subjugate our fellow Americans to slavery. This is the history we should never forget and one that we should never again put on a pedestal to be revered."?


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> When do we tear down the Jefferson Memorial?
> What about the Washington Monument & the city that bears his name?


What does that have to do with Civil War monuments?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

justified said:


> As expected. No ideas, just trolling.


You don't like it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> You disagree with "The Confederacy was on the wrong side of history and humanity. It sought to tear apart our nation and subjugate our fellow Americans to slavery. This is the history we should never forget and one that we should never again put on a pedestal to be revered."?


No, you can't erase history.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> What does that have to do with Civil War monuments?


Washington & Jefferson subjugated our fellow Americans to slavery....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Washington & Jefferson subjugated our fellow Americans to slavery....


Sign of the times, but did they lead forces to destroy The United States of America? Are you saying there is blame, "On both sides"? Do you equate the founders of this nation with those that wished to destroy it?


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, you can't erase history.


You didn't answer the question, troll.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Washington & Jefferson subjugated our fellow Americans to slavery....


Subjugated?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the question, troll.


Do I have to explain what no means?


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do I have to explain what no means?


First explain what "all of it" means>


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> First explain what "all of it" means>


All of it, the whole fucking thing.


----------



## justified (Jul 31, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You're not the brightest apple rotting in the dirt are you......*
> 
> *I won.*
> 
> *Apparently you lost and are STILL bitter....." Pick " a another tree Justafriedbrain.*


Says the guy wearing the KKK hoodie.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All of it, the whole fucking thing.


And then you said "no" to one part of it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> And then you said "no" to one part of it.


Waste of time and money, I haven't oppressed anyone. Reliving past wrongs is just trying to creat division.
Get over it.
Move on.


----------



## justified (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Waste of time and money, I haven't oppressed anyone. Reliving past wrongs is just trying to creat division.
> Get over it.
> Move on.


Wrong again. It's not reliving, it's recognizing and making things better. Who is creating division?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

justified said:


> Wrong again. It's not reliving, it's recognizing and making things better. Who is creating division?


How is it making anything better?
Auntie Maxine is.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Waste of time and money, I haven't oppressed anyone. Reliving past wrongs is just trying to creat division.
> Get over it.
> Move on.


Why did you throw in "I haven't oppressed anyone"?  How is that germane to a discussion of Landrieu's speech?


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How is it making anything better?
> Auntie Maxine is.


It is removing symbols of oppression.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

justified said:


> Says the guy wearing the KKK hoodie.


You lose.


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sign of the times, but did they lead forces to destroy The United States of America? Are you saying there is blame, "On both sides"? Do you equate the founders of this nation with those that wished to destroy it?


*Your side does.... and they do want to destroy.*

*Move forward and don't try to re litigate 200 + years ago..... *

*Which is what you Democrats are trying....*

*What's next you " Jackasses " going to follow the path *
*of Julius Mamela and the EFF ....Now that's going to*
*become a full on Civil War if even one iota of his principals*
*are implemented....*

*Out right Theft !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Why did you throw in "I haven't oppressed anyone"?  How is that germane to a discussion of Landrieu's speech?


Because I am tired of all the bull shit.
SJW's will never stop, never be happy until we are a 3rd world country.

What is worse, war or slavery?


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2018)

justified said:


> Says the guy wearing the KKK hoodie.


*A. I'm not a Democrat*
*B. I'm not a Terrorist.*
*C. I'm not a Democrat.*

*You're barking up the wrong tree Racist.*


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because I am tired of all the bull shit.
> SJW's will never stop, never be happy until we are a 3rd world country.
> 
> What is worse, war or slavery?


Cue crying baby picture.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2018)

nononono said:


> *A. I'm not a Democrat*
> *B. I'm not a Terrorist.*
> *C. I'm not a Democrat.*
> 
> *You're barking up the wrong tree Racist.*


So you admit to being racist, just not a Democrat, got it. Racist come in all shapes and sizes . . . and from all walks of life.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sign of the times, but did they lead forces to destroy The United States of America? Are you saying there is blame, "On both sides"? Do you equate the founders of this nation with those that wished to destroy it?


Sign of the times indeed...what do you think was going on in much of the US when the Civil War broke out?
Some wanted to preserve what Washington and Jefferson had created and endorsed. Slavery.
They kicked the can down the street knowing the issue would have to be resolved. It was resolved with war.
Typical hypocritical justification from you Duck...Washington and Jefferson stood for the same beliefs that the south ended up fighting for...SLAVERY.
If memorials are to be removed, when do Washington and Jefferson get the same treatment?


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2018)

justified said:


> Wrong again. It's not reliving, it's recognizing and making things better. Who is creating division?


*How are you going to make things better by stealing other peoples money ( Taxpayers )*
*and hand it out as graft payments to individuals who were affected by YOUR own*
*parties decisions....*

*Take up fund raising within YOUR own Party and redistribute that money to*
*the individuals within YOUR own party who are screaming and crying for it !*

*Problem solved...*

*Leave Republican/Conservatives out of that financial scam.*

*As a side note, watch how many Democrats would bail on your party to avoid *
*paying graft payments.....Ha !*


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sign of the times indeed...what do you think was going on in much of the US when the Civil War broke out?
> Some wanted to preserve what Washington and Jefferson had created and endorsed. Slavery.
> They kicked the can down the street knowing the issue would have to be resolved. It was resolved with war.
> Typical hypocritical justification from you Duck...Washington and Jefferson stood for the same beliefs that the south ended up fighting for...SLAVERY.
> If memorials are to be removed, when do Washington and Jefferson get the same treatment?


Washington and Jefferson created slavery?

Please continue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Cue crying baby picture.


Can you please answer the question?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> It is removing symbols of oppression.


That will never happen.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That will never happen.


Clueless.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Clueless.


What is worse, war of slavery?


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What is worse, war of slavery?


What is "war of slavery"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> What is "war of slavery"?


OR, YOU DICK.
HA.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Washington and Jefferson created slavery?
> 
> Please continue.


Let me clarify...
They, Washington & Jefferson, along with other "forefathers", created our country, they were two of the most important players & they endorsed & embraced slavery.
Hope that clears it up Magoo, now when do we remove those memorials?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OR, YOU DICK.
> HA.


When all else fails go to grammar, punctuation, spelling or simple mistakes that are easily made & understood.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let me clarify...
> They, Washington & Jefferson, along with other "forefathers", created our country, they were two of the most important players & they endorsed & embraced slavery.
> Hope that clears it up Magoo, now when do we remove those memorials?


Slavery was legal to some degree in every colony at the time of the Revolution.  Slavery was no banned anywhere until 1777, when Vermont, despite not yet being recognized as a state,  wrote a Constitution that banned slavery.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> Slavery was legal to some degree in every colony at the time of the Revolution.  Slavery was no banned anywhere until 1777, when Vermont, despite not yet being recognized as a state,  wrote a Constitution that banned slavery.


Ebonics?


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let me clarify...
> They, Washington & Jefferson, along with other "forefathers", created our country, they were two of the most important players & they endorsed & embraced slavery.
> Hope that clears it up Magoo, now when do we remove those memorials?


Slavery was legal in most of the States in 1789, when the Consitution was adopted.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ebonics?


When all else fails go to grammar, punctuation, spelling or simple mistakes that are easily made & understood.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

espola said:


> When all else fails go to grammar, punctuation, spelling or simple mistakes that are easily made & understood.


I am just showing you what an ignorant fuck you are, everyone else already knew.
HA.
#Stolenvalor


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sign of the times indeed...what do you think was going on in much of the US when the Civil War broke out?
> Some wanted to preserve what Washington and Jefferson had created and endorsed. Slavery.
> They kicked the can down the street knowing the issue would have to be resolved. It was resolved with war.
> Typical hypocritical justification from you Duck...Washington and Jefferson stood for the same beliefs that the south ended up fighting for...SLAVERY.
> If memorials are to be removed, when do Washington and Jefferson get the same treatment?


They did not take arms up against the USA, they were not traitors. Defend slavery all you want it won't change history.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let me clarify...
> They, Washington & Jefferson, along with other "forefathers", created our country, they were two of the most important players & they endorsed & embraced slavery.
> Hope that clears it up Magoo, now when do we remove those memorials?


You have twisted this all around, like usual, to fit your, "Defend the South" narrative. The South attacked the north, those statues, that most were erected decades after the war to show who was boss in the South, were mostly of people who fought to defeat the Union, the USA, THAT is why those statues are so controversial. NOT because they did or did not own slaves, it's because they attacked the USA.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They did not take arms up against the USA, they were not traitors. Defend slavery all you want it won't change history.


Indeed, because that is what he said.


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They did not take arms up against the USA, they were not traitors. Defend slavery all you want it won't change history.



*You're hilarious....and stupid.*

*You are the spastic in the store who shits on camera*
*then denies he shit.*

*Democrats = Terrorist = KKK*

*Enjoy your shit sandwich today Rodent...*

*Tomorrow we serve it with Blue Potty Pickles.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You're hilarious....and stupid.*
> 
> *You are the spastic in the store who shits on camera*
> *then denies he shit.*
> ...


So nothing to add, just anger due to the validity of my point I am left to assume.


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So nothing to add, just anger due to the validity of my point I am left to assume.



*No anger Rodent, just amazement at how you dig a hole for yourself daily.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They did not take arms up against the USA, they were not traitors. Defend slavery all you want it won't change history.


I'm not defending slavery asshole...I'm pointing out your hypocrisy...
Washington & Jefferson owned slaves. Slavery made them well to do men.
When will we tear down the memorials built to honor these slave owners?
They set the example of owning people and made it acceptable in our country....
Pull your head out of your ass and try to comprehend what the conversation is about.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not defending slavery asshole...I'm pointing out your hypocrisy...
> Washington & Jefferson owned slaves. Slavery made them well to do men.
> When will we tear down the memorials built to honor these slave owners?
> They set the example of owning people and made it acceptable in our country....
> Pull your head out of your ass and try to comprehend what the conversation is about.


Those are statues of people who took up arms against the United States of America, which side are you on?

You are so caught up in your hate you seem to have glossed over the point, yet declare it the other way around? Typical Trumpian nutter living in opposite world.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not defending slavery asshole...I'm pointing out your hypocrisy...
> Washington & Jefferson owned slaves. Slavery made them well to do men.
> When will we tear down the memorials built to honor these slave owners?
> They set the example of owning people and made it acceptable in our country....
> Pull your head out of your ass and try to comprehend what the conversation is about.


Set the example?


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am just showing you what an ignorant fuck you are, everyone else already knew.
> HA.
> #Stolenvalor


You have done a good job there of demonstrating what you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those are statues of people who took up arms against the United States of America, which side are you on?
> 
> You are so caught up in your hate you seem to have glossed over the point, yet declare it the other way around? Typical Trumpian nutter living in opposite world.


They are building a library for Obama aren't they?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Slavery was legal to some degree in every colony at the time of the Revolution.  Slavery was no banned anywhere until 1777, when Vermont, despite not yet being recognized as a state,  wrote a Constitution that banned slavery.


And....


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those are statues of people who took up arms against the United States of America, which side are you on?
> 
> You are so caught up in your hate you seem to have glossed over the point, yet declare it the other way around? Typical Trumpian nutter living in opposite world.


Yea... I recall you and E defending the statue of Lenin up in Washington. Whatever loser Rat, you read my post anyway so please, have another drink.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not defending slavery asshole...I'm pointing out your hypocrisy...
> Washington & Jefferson owned slaves. Slavery made them well to do men.
> When will we tear down the memorials built to honor these slave owners?
> They set the example of owning people and made it acceptable in our country....
> Pull your head out of your ass and try to comprehend what the conversation is about.


E likes to play games but hates to be played with even though he's been getting played his entire life.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Yea... I recall you and E defending the statue of Lenin up in Washington. Whatever loser Rat, you read my post anyway so please, have another drink.


I  believe I was defending private property rights.  

But you humor me with these recollections, so please continue.


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2018)

espola said:


> You have done a good job there of demonstrating what you are.



*You've set your reputation in dimpled stone....*

*Thief.*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2018)

espola said:


> I  believe I was defending private property rights.
> 
> But you humor me with these recollections, so please continue.


*Private Property Rights.......What a fucking hypocrite...*

*Think about that every time you pick up those Golf Balls *
*belonging to Private Property Owners with " RIGHTS "...*

*You Thief !*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2018)

espola said:


> I  believe I was defending private property rights.
> 
> But you humor me with these recollections, so please continue.


I guess your the guy that supports even vulgar art because of freedom of speech yet wants to abolish the 2A? 

Again...the statue was on a street corner. You're so offended by statues of people who took up arms against the country yet play the private property card for a statue on Lenin... well played comrade.  

Personally, I never understood why these statues were erected in the first place but I guess the men and women who died during the Civil War are all considered Americans. So I get that. What I don't get is the liberals hatred that is only directed towards other Americans. I don't see people protesting when soldiers from Japan and America reunite. Are you really that bitter of a person?

Relocate the statues to a museum. Read about the Civil War in a text book. Let's just not forget that it happened...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I guess your the guy that supports even vulgar art because of freedom of speech yet wants to abolish the 2A?
> 
> Again...the statue was on a street corner. You're so offended by statues of people who took up arms against the country yet play the private property card for a statue on Lenin... well played comrade.
> 
> ...


That is exactly why I asked him which is worse, war or slavery?
He didn't have the balls to answer that one.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2018)

espola said:


> Set the example?


As founding fathers, as the first president, as the author of the Declaration of Independence, they led by example..
They owned slaves. 
Let's tear down all memorials to those who fought for and all who participated in owning slaves.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those are statues of people who took up arms against the United States of America, which side are you on?
> 
> You are so caught up in your hate you seem to have glossed over the point, yet declare it the other way around? Typical Trumpian nutter living in opposite world.


Talking out your ass again...typical ignorant left wing wacko living in opposite world.
Once again comprehension escapes your reasoning abilities.
I'm for removing the Confederate statues and all memorials erected to those who would enslave our fellow Americans.
These men owned people and kept them as slaves and we should be embarrassed that we memorialize these men who would treat other men in such a manner.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Talking out your ass again...typical ignorant left wing wacko living in opposite world.
> Once again comprehension escapes your reasoning abilities.
> I'm for removing the Confederate statues and all memorials erected to those who would enslave our fellow Americans.
> These men owned people and kept them as slaves and we should be embarrassed that we memorialize these men who would treat other men in such a manner.


Somehow, since you are not a liberal loon, those on the left can't accept that you and others like you feel this way. It breaks their stereotypical mold of what a conservative is and their feeble minds begin to misfire...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Somehow, since you are not a liberal loon, those on the left can't accept that you and others like you feel this way. It breaks their stereotypical mold of what a conservative is and their feeble minds begin to misfire...


When you shove their logic back in their face, some of them are lost...
If we are gonna be pc about memorials, lets be pc about ALL memorials...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Talking out your ass again...typical ignorant left wing wacko living in opposite world.
> Once again comprehension escapes your reasoning abilities.
> I'm for removing the Confederate statues and all memorials erected to those who would enslave our fellow Americans.
> These men owned people and kept them as slaves and we should be embarrassed that we memorialize these men who would treat other men in such a manner.


Shifting around I see, how dizzy of you . . . yet your support for the Confederacy stays intact.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> When you shove their logic back in their face, some of them are lost...
> If we are gonna be pc about memorials, lets be pc about ALL memorials...


"pc" is that what you think it is?


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I guess your the guy that supports even vulgar art because of freedom of speech yet wants to abolish the 2A?
> 
> Again...the statue was on a street corner. You're so offended by statues of people who took up arms against the country yet play the private property card for a statue on Lenin... well played comrade.
> 
> ...


You seem to be arguing about a few things that have not previously been in the conversation.

The Lenin Statue is privately owned, located on private property, and was placed to draw traffic to the neighborhood businesses (which, according to all reports, is working).  Interesting result - Soviet junk art serving a capitalist repurpose.  It is also for sale, so an enterprising young capitalist like yourself could buy it, melt it down, and cast it into desktop paperweight busts of Robert E Lee  or Donald the t.  Maybe you could get a loan from the Koch Bros.

Abolish the 2nd?   Please continue.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is exactly why I asked him which is worse, war or slavery?
> He didn't have the balls to answer that one.


As it turns out, both my father and my great-grandfather fought in wars to abolish slavery.  I think they did the right thing.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> As founding fathers, as the first president, as the author of the Declaration of Independence, they led by example..
> They owned slaves.
> Let's tear down all memorials to those who fought for and all who participated in owning slaves.


I don't think you will get very far with that suggestion.

But I find your attempts at political logic to be amusing, so please continue.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> When you shove their logic back in their face, some of them are lost...
> If we are gonna be pc about memorials, lets be pc about ALL memorials...


Logic?  Let us know when you start.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

espola said:


> As it turns out, both my father and my great-grandfather fought in wars to abolish slavery.  I think they did the right thing.


Still not an answer.


----------



## justified (Aug 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *How are you going to make things better by stealing other peoples money ( Taxpayers )*
> *and hand it out as graft payments to individuals who were affected by YOUR own*
> *parties decisions....*
> 
> ...


This is called "creating division." Count how many times you used the word "your" in that boldface poorly written garbage you always write. In your narrow little world, it's us vs. them. You blame others for causing division. Funny. 

And you know the difference between the democrat and republican, liberal or conservative when driving down the road? Hitler had the same skill, he put yellow stars on people. 

I bet I could spot you in a crowd of people. The kook in the corner who no one talks to or likes, but once someone gives you a minute of their time, which happens rarely, or probably never, because you're so small, and just weird, not normal type person, like an actual troll, you talk them into a corner, and after they leave, they say, who was that dork? What the hell was he talking about? And why did he look like a troll?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Still not an answer.


Who started the Civil War?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2018)

espola said:


> You seem to be arguing about a few things that have not previously been in the conversation.
> 
> The Lenin Statue is privately owned, located on private property, and was placed to draw traffic to the neighborhood businesses (which, according to all reports, is working).  Interesting result - Soviet junk art serving a capitalist repurpose.  It is also for sale, so an enterprising young capitalist like yourself could buy it, melt it down, and cast it into desktop paperweight busts of Robert E Lee  or Donald the t.  Maybe you could get a loan from the Koch Bros.
> 
> Abolish the 2nd?   Please continue.


Nice evasion tactic. You want to explain how the Confederate Statues bother you so much yet you're ok with the Russian Lenin Statue. I guess if they displayed the Confederate Statues at the corner to draw more customers into the local stores you would be ok with it...

You are one sick old man...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2018)

justified said:


> I bet I could spot you in a crowd of people. The kook in the corner who no one talks to or likes, but once someone gives you a minute of their time, which happens rarely, or probably never, because you're so small, and just weird, not normal type person, like an actual troll, you talk them into a corner, and after they leave, they say, who was that dork? What the hell was he talking about? And why did he look like a troll?


I had no idea that you knew Espola so personally...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who started the Civil War?


Johnny Reb, why?


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Nice evasion tactic. You want to explain how the Confederate Statues bother you so much yet you're ok with the Russian Lenin Statue. I guess if they displayed the Confederate Statues at the corner to draw more customers into the local stores you would be ok with it...
> 
> You are one sick old man...


The statues in question are owned by the public, and were displayed on public property.  They were erected at a time when the local governments were controlled by white supremacists and Civil War sore losers.  Times have changed, and the new guys in charge don't support those sentiments any more.  

If you want to put up a statue of R E Lee on the corner of your property to draw attention to your store selling MAGA hats, be my guest.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 1, 2018)

espola said:


> The statues in question are owned by the public, and were displayed on public property.  They were erected at a time when the local governments were controlled by white supremacists and Civil War sore losers.  Times have changed, and the new guys in charge don't support those sentiments any more.
> 
> If you want to put up a statue of R E Lee on the corner of your property to draw attention to your store selling MAGA hats, be my guest.


So since the statue is on private property but in plain public view, like the Lenin Statue is, you are ok with it. Had no idea you were that pink..


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So since the statue is on private property but in plain public view, like the Lenin Statue is, you are ok with it. Had no idea you were that pink..


Circle.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Shifting around I see, how dizzy of you . . . yet your support for the Confederacy stays intact.


I'm using your fucked up logic to support removing memorials of people who embraced slavery and enabled the normalcy &  practice of slave labor.
Try being consistent you ignorant whore...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Logic?  Let us know when you start.


You first you arrogant prick...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2018)

espola said:


> I don't think you will get very far with that suggestion.
> 
> But I find your attempts at political logic to be amusing, so please continue.


So you think it's fine that we build memorials to those that enslaved fellow Americans...very priggish of you Magoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2018)

espola said:


> The statues in question are owned by the public, and were displayed on public property.  They were erected at a time when the local governments were controlled by white supremacists and Civil War sore losers.  Times have changed, and the new guys in charge don't support those sentiments any more.
> 
> If you want to put up a statue of R E Lee on the corner of your property to draw attention to your store selling MAGA hats, be my guest.


When folks from Ohio or Illinois go to places like Chancellorsville or Charleston  and demand that the memorials be removed, they are not the new guys in charge, they are carpetbagging pc intruders...
But if we are being PC & consistent, we should remove all memorials of those who owned and embraced slavery of our fellow Americans.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> When folks from Ohio or Illinois go to places like Chancellorsville or Charleston  and demand that the memorials be removed, they are not the new guys in charge, they are carpetbagging pc intruders...
> But if we are being PC & consistent, we should remove all memorials of those who owned and embraced slavery of our fellow Americans.


What about the nazis that come from out of town to march in places like Charlottesville chanting racist slogans carrying torches, some dressed for the fight they know they surely will invoke and then one kills a woman with a car? You really think in that instance there were more people from outside the community protesting the nazis or the nazis themselves? Was it PC for the statues of Saddam Hussein to be torn down or the actions of the victors? As it seems some from the South (and some in here) want to continue to fight the Civil War, then yes it is appropriate for those from the winning side to come down and set things straight. Those statues honor people who fought against the USA, they lost. Future generations erected those statutes in a show of defiance of civil rights movements.

In the early 1900s, states were enacting Jim Crow laws to disenfranchise black Americans. In the middle part of the century, the civil rights movement pushed back against that segregation.

James Grossman, the executive director of the American Historical Association, says that the increase in statues and monuments was clearly meant to send a message.

"These statues were meant to create legitimate garb for white supremacy," Grossman said. "Why would you put a statue of Robert E. Lee or Stonewall Jackson in 1948 in Baltimore?"

https://www.npr.org/2017/08/20/544266880/confederate-statues-were-built-to-further-a-white-supremacist-future


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What about the nazis that come from out of town to march in places like Charlottesville chanting racist slogans carrying torches, some dressed for the fight they know they surely will invoke and then one kills a woman with a car? You really think in that instance there were more people from outside the community protesting the nazis or the nazis themselves? Was it PC for the statues of Saddam Hussein to be torn down or the actions of the victors? As it seems some from the South (and some in here) want to continue to fight the Civil War, then yes it is appropriate for those from the winning side to come down and set things straight. Those statues honor people who fought against the USA, they lost. Future generations erected those statutes in a show of defiance of civil rights movements.
> 
> In the early 1900s, states were enacting Jim Crow laws to disenfranchise black Americans. In the middle part of the century, the civil rights movement pushed back against that segregation.
> 
> ...


NPR, HUH?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NPR, HUH?


What did they get wrong little Q, infowars boy?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Circle.


....jerk... are you a fan of the group or are you sharing with the forum your favorite activity?

Or your just trying a different evasion technique?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What about the nazis that come from out of town to march in places like Charlottesville chanting racist slogans carrying torches, some dressed for the fight they know they surely will invoke and then one kills a woman with a car? You really think in that instance there were more people from outside the community protesting the nazis or the nazis themselves? Was it PC for the statues of Saddam Hussein to be torn down or the actions of the victors? As it seems some from the South (and some in here) want to continue to fight the Civil War, then yes it is appropriate for those from the winning side to come down and set things straight. Those statues honor people who fought against the USA, they lost. Future generations erected those statutes in a show of defiance of civil rights movements.
> 
> In the early 1900s, states were enacting Jim Crow laws to disenfranchise black Americans. In the middle part of the century, the civil rights movement pushed back against that segregation.
> 
> ...


Try to focus duck.....
What about the memorials of those who embraced slavery that allowed those men to become wealthy and powerful? 
What message does that send?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Here's a bit softer view for those of you that cower from the unvarnished truth . . .

While every statue in every town has a different origin, taken together, the roughly 700 Confederate monuments in the United States tell a national story. Many of these commemorations of those on the losing side of the Civil War are a lot newer than one might think.

According to the Southern Poverty Law Center, which compiled a list of these monuments last year, these monuments are spread over 31 states plus the District of Columbia—far exceeding the 11 Confederate states that seceded at the outset of the Civil War.

Most of these monuments did not go up immediately after the war’s end in 1865. During that time, commemorative markers of the Civil War tended to be memorials that mourned soldiers who had died, says Mark Elliott, a history professor at University of North Carolina, Greensboro.

“Eventually they started to build [Confederate] monuments,” he says. “The vast majority of them were built between the 1890s and 1950s, which matches up exactly with the era of Jim Crow segregation.” According to the Southern Poverty Law Center’s research, the biggest spike was between 1900 and the 1920s.

In contrast to the earlier memorials that mourned dead soldiers, these monuments tended to glorify leaders of the Confederacy like General Robert E. Lee, former President of the Confederacy Jefferson Davis and General “Thomas Stonewall” Jackson.

“All of those monuments were there to teach values to people,” Elliott says. “That’s why they put them in the city squares. That’s why they put them in front of state buildings.” Many earlier memories had instead been placed in cemeteries.

The values these monuments stood for, he says, included a “glorification of the cause of the Civil War.”

White women were instrumental in raising funds to build these Confederate monuments. The United Daughters of the Confederacy, founded in the 1890s, was probably the most important and influential group, Elliott says.

In fact, the group was responsible for creating what is basically the Mount Rushmore of the Confederacy: a gigantic stone carving of Davis, Lee and Jackson in Stone Mountain, Georgia. Its production began in the 1910s, and it was completed in the 1960s.

By then, the construction of new Confederate monuments had begun to taper off, but the backlash to the Civil Rights Movement was spreading Confederate symbols in other ways: In 1956, Georgia redesigned its state flag to include the Confederate battle flag; and in 1962, South Carolina placed the flag atop its capitol building. In its report last year, the Southern Poverty Law Center said that the country’s more than 700 monuments are part of roughly 1,500 symbols of the Confederacy in public spaces.

Protesters and city officials have taken down statues in Baltimore and Durham, North Carolina. And many cities—including Washington, D.C.—are calling on their elected officials to do the same. Two of Stonewall Jackson’s great-great-grandsons have written an open letter to the mayor of Richmond, the former capital of the Confederacy as well as the grandsons’ hometown, regarding Jackson’s statue there.

“[W]e are writing today to ask for the removal of his statue, as well as the removal of all Confederate statues from Monument Avenue,” they wrote in their letterpublished on Slate. “They are overt symbols of racism and white supremacy, and the time is long overdue for them to depart from public display.”

Even Robert E. Lee V, whose understanding of his great-great-grandfather’s legacy is steeped in Lost Cause-ism, made a similar recommendation about statues of him. Speaking to The Washington Post, he said: “if it can avoid any days like this past Saturday in Charlottesville, then take them down today.”

https://www.history.com/news/how-the-u-s-got-so-many-confederate-monuments


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So you think it's fine that we build memorials to those that enslaved fellow Americans...very priggish of you Magoo.


E is caught in a vicious circle. He is trying to ignore the fact that a you agree that the statues should be removed but in using his logic asking why all memorials of people who endorsed slavery be removed? He doesn't know, and neither do any of his liberal buddies, know how to react to that.

The Drunk Rat boy quotes NPR while E scours the internet to try to figure out what his proper response should be. All I know is E is cool with the Lenin Statue and is showing his true colors.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Try to focus duck.....
> What about the memorials of those who embraced slavery that allowed those men to become wealthy and powerful?
> What message does that send?


Your asking a lot. Focus? 

He can't answer...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Try to focus duck.....
> What about the memorials of those who embraced slavery that allowed those men to become wealthy and powerful?
> What message does that send?


You keep twisting to avoid what you no doubt already have come to know. You are looking for any out to protect viewpoint concerning the plight of the South. Sorry, they (you) lost, to the victors go the spoils. If you wish to continue supporting the ideals of division and hate that is your prerogative, but don't think I will accept your twisted (cross) view as supporting . . . wait what is it you are supporting?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Johnny Reb, why?


Because those defending slavery started the war, so your question is moot in this situation . . . and there goes the "War of Northern Aggression" ploy out the window. Did you go to school in America? You should know these things.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 2, 2018)

justified said:


> This is called "creating division." Count how many times you used the word "your" in that boldface poorly written garbage you always write. In your narrow little world, it's us vs. them. You blame others for causing division. Funny.
> 
> And you know the difference between the democrat and republican, liberal or conservative when driving down the road? Hitler had the same skill, he put yellow stars on people.
> 
> I bet I could spot you in a crowd of people. The kook in the corner who no one talks to or likes, but once someone gives you a minute of their time, which happens rarely, or probably never, because you're so small, and just weird, not normal type person, like an actual troll, you talk them into a corner, and after they leave, they say, who was that dork? What the hell was he talking about? And why did he look like a troll?


Speaking of kooks...


----------



## justified (Aug 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Somehow, since you are not a liberal loon, those on the left can't accept that you and others like you feel this way. It breaks their stereotypical mold of what a conservative is and their feeble minds begin to misfire...


Wrong. This is how all normal people with a conscience think. It's not about what political side you're on. He shouldn't be commended for being thinking like a human being from time to time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Because those defending slavery started the war, so your question is moot in this situation . . . and there goes the "War of Northern Aggression" ploy out the window. Did you go to school in America? You should know these things.


So, are you saying democrats, the party slavery, KKK and the Japanese internment camps, started the war?
I totally agree.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, are you saying democrats, the party slavery, KKK and the Japanese internment camps, started the war?
> I totally agree.


Circle, jerk. Yes, the South was mainly Democratic, what is it now? Who do the KKK support now?  . . . and interment camps, all of this pre-1968.

https://www.history.com/topics/1960s/videos/ask-steve-southern-strategy


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Aug 2, 2018)

justified said:


> Wrong. This is how all normal people with a conscience think. It's not about what political side you're on. He shouldn't be commended for being thinking like a human being from time to time.


Normal people...hilarious.

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 2, 2018)

justified said:


> Wrong. This is how all normal people with a conscience think. It's not about what political side you're on. He shouldn't be commended for being thinking like a human being from time to time.


Wrong? What the heck are you talking about?! 

You need to go back and see what this particular line of post is about before you comment. Unless you just like making random comments...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Circle, jerk. Yes, the South was mainly Democratic, what is it now? Who do the KKK support now?  . . . and interment camps, all of this pre-1968.
> 
> https://www.history.com/topics/1960s/videos/ask-steve-southern-strategy


Kinda funmy how you bring up Circle Jerks after I brought them up earlier this morning... you have me on ignore? Sure you do Sunshine, sure you do.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Because those defending slavery started the war, so your question is moot in this situation . . . and there goes the "War of Northern Aggression" ploy out the window. Did you go to school in America? You should know these things.


So...because Washington and Jefferson were "peaceful" in their slave ways, you're okay with them owning other human beings....
It's that the South went to war to maintain what Washington and Jefferson helped create that you find so offensive.
Your hypocrisy knows no bounds...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So...because Washington and Jefferson were "peaceful" in their slave ways, you're okay with them owning other human beings....
> It's that the South went to war to maintain what Washington and Jefferson helped create that you find so offensive.
> Your hypocrisy knows no bounds...


You sure can make up some stuff alright. It's always as if I am responding to you and you are responding to something that I never wrote. Your disingenuous nature knows no bounds.


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure can make up some stuff alright. It's always as if I am responding to you and you are responding to something that I never wrote. Your disingenuous nature knows no bounds.


He's having a conversation with himself.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

espola said:


> He's having a conversation with himself.


I'm sure he spends a great amount of time by himself.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure can make up some stuff alright. It's always as if I am responding to you and you are responding to something that I never wrote. Your disingenuous nature knows no bounds.


You demand the removal of memorials of those that fought for slavery and accept the memorials of those who owned and embraced slavery...that's a fact.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2018)

espola said:


> He's having a conversation with himself.


I converse with myself, you play with yourself.....


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You demand the removal of memorials of those that fought for slavery and accept the memorials of those who owned and embraced slavery...that's a fact.


Both E and the drunk rat are cornered. They know it. We know it. Anyone who is reading this thtead knows it. But I'm amused at how far these two loons are willing to take it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2018)

justified said:


> Wrong. This is how all normal people with a conscience think. It's not about what political side you're on. He shouldn't be commended for being thinking like a human being from time to time.


Rat? Is that you? 
Not many can butcher a simple sentence like that... " for being thinking"? Along with this little gem of a generalization "all normal"...
Justifiably Ducky


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rat? Is that you?
> Not many can butcher a simple sentence like that... " for being thinking"? Along with this little gem of a generalization "all normal"...
> Justifiably Ducky


Justifiably drunk..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rat? Is that you?
> Not many can butcher a simple sentence like that... " for being thinking"? Along with this little gem of a generalization "all normal"...
> Justifiably Ducky


Yup, I busted him earlier this am.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You demand the removal of memorials of those that fought for slavery and accept the memorials of those who owned and embraced slavery...that's a fact.


There you go again, I demanded nothing. I said 'why' they were targeted to be taken down. It's hard to discuss something when you keep insinuating what you think my opinion might be. 

At the center of the “Unite the Right” rally that turned deadly in Charlottesville last weekend was a protest of the city’s plan to remove a statue of Robert E. Lee. White supremacists, neo-Nazis and others have made monuments to the Confederate commanding general a flashpoint — at times marching to keep them standing.

But Lee himself never wanted such monuments built.

“I think it wiser,” the retired military leader wrote about a proposed Gettysburg memorial in 1869, “…not to keep open the sores of war but to follow the examples of those nations who endeavored to obliterate the marks of civil strife, to commit to oblivion the feelings engendered.”

The retired Confederate leader, a West Point graduate, was influenced by his knowledge of history.

“Lee believed countries that erased visible signs of civil war recovered from conflicts quicker,” Horn said. “He was worried that by keeping these symbols alive, it would keep the divisions alive.”

https://www.pbs.org/newshour/nation/robert-e-lee-opposed-confederate-monuments


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yup, I busted him earlier this am.


Yeah right, you are a Q guy, a conspiracy nut case. Is Hillary still pimping small children in her spare time? Maybe you better grab your rifle and go see! What a bunch of fucking loonies you guys have turned out to be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah right, you are a Q guy, a conspiracy nut case. Is Hillary still pimping small children in her spare time? Maybe you better grab your rifle and go see! What a bunch of fucking loonies you guys have turned out to be.


So why are you using more than one screen name?


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

espola said:


> As it turns out, both my father and my great-grandfather fought in wars to abolish slavery.  I think they did the right thing.


*You " Think ".....?*

*What a fucking Douche.*

*You should KNOW they chose the correct path !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah right, you are a Q guy, a conspiracy nut case. Is Hillary still pimping small children in her spare time? Maybe you better grab your rifle and go see! What a bunch of fucking loonies you guys have turned out to be.



*You will be eating Crow for days when the TRUTH is exposed to the American Public....*
*She's one sick fuck.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So why are you using more than one screen name?


You really are a paranoid freak show . . . better clean your rifle Hillary is coming to open a new Comet pizza in LA!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are a paranoid freak show . . . better clean your rifle Hillary is coming to open a new Comet pizza in LA!


I always have a clean one ready to go.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are a paranoid freak show . . . better clean your rifle Hillary is coming to open a new Comet pizza in LA!


*Adam Schiff already runs that one down by the Standard Hotel......*
*You know the Hotel that had all the Management killed in one*
*Helicopter crash the day before they were set to testify .....*
*Back east they call it Arkancide, out here it's called Schiffacide.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You will be eating Crow for days when the TRUTH is exposed to the American Public....*
> *She's one sick fuck.*


Oh look it's Zippy the Pinhead the sideshow freak and leader of the insane clown posse's nutter brigade. How's all that pizza gate, Sandyhook was a false flag with child actors, the Texas church shooting never happened, Dylan Roof is a hero nonsense going for you? Are you PM'ing the other guys and sending them the latest Qanon propaganda? Fuck off you slimy piece of shit.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 2, 2018)

espola said:


> He's having a conversation with himself.


Actually Justa-Rat-Du has been having conversations with himself.  Or maybe he is skitzo, drunk or both. In any case he's on your team.. maybe you two can play together or play with each other. Compare underwear or bathroom habits... hey, I'm not judging.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Actually Justa-Rat-Du has been having conversations with himself.  Or maybe he is skitzo, drunk or both. In any case he's on your team.. maybe you two can play together or play with each other. Compare underwear or bathroom habits... hey, I'm not judging.


Justa-rat-du, do I have permission to steal that?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Justa-rat-du, do I have permission to steal that?


Please do..


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh look it's Zippy the Pinhead the sideshow freak and leader of the insane clown posse's nutter brigade. How's all that pizza gate, Sandyhook was a false flag with child actors, the Texas church shooting never happened, Dylan Roof is a hero nonsense going for you? Are you PM'ing the other guys and sending them the latest Qanon propaganda? Fuck off you slimy piece of shit.





*Sandyhook was sad day, and you are a sick man.*
*The Texas Church shooting was a sad day, and again you are a sick man.*
*Dylan Roof was an avid KKK follower among other sick entities, once again*
*you are a sick man.*
*Who is Qanon ?*

*And you closed it with a seven word 2nd grade cuss fest....Awwww.*

*Democrats = KKK*
*Democrats = Hillary Rodham Clinton*
*Democrats = Pure Evil*

*Yes she is one Sick Fuck..*

*You support her.*

*You are = to Her*


----------

